# Demonstration expected on Friday 3 June



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

A large demonstration is planned in Cairo on Friday 3 June centred on Tahrir Square. 
:ranger:


Egypt travel advice


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

RPC said:


> A large demonstration is planned in Cairo on Friday 3 June centred on Tahrir Square.
> :ranger:
> 
> 
> Egypt travel advice


This Friday will probably be a big one as is the closest to Khaled Saeed's anniversary (June 6) and many people will go out to shout against army's human right violations over the last few months.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

From what I hear things got messy this weekend. The protests were from islamists, although numbers weren't particularly high. 
THen there is the Bus driver story. 
The police stations got attacked and burned. 
Same same.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> From what I hear things got messy this weekend. The protests were from islamists, although numbers weren't particularly high.
> THen there is the Bus driver story.
> The police stations got attacked and burned.
> Same same.


You're right, it was not big in numbers and yet all hell broke loose in central Cairo. 6th October bridge was chock-a-block for hours.

But according to the latest accounts, even though El-Azbakia police station was attacked it did not burn. I believe this is the one between Ramses and Tahrir. A police truck was burnt though.

Here is the bus driver's death story:

Death of a driver turns up the heat on Egyptian police - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Khaled Said's anniversary tomorrow*

Ahram Online:

Activists are calling for protests in front of police stations on 6 June to mark the first anniversary of the death of Khaled Said, Egypt's most famous victim of police brutality.

The planned protests will take place in front of the Sidi Gaber police station in Said’s native city of Alexandria and the Bulak El Dakrour police station in Cairo.

The Sidi Gaber police station was chosen because it is where the two policemen who beat Said to death worked. The Bulak El Dakrour police station is where Ramzi Salaheddine was tortured last week while being questioned for failing to pay a debt.

Saleheddine later died in a hospital and his death seen as the first post-uprising incidence of police torture.

The protesters are voicing their anger that police brutality and the torture of victims in stations have continued despite the January 25 revolution.

The death of Said is believed to be one of the triggers of the January 25 revolution, after images of his battered face were circulated across social media sites.

Following his death a Facebook page was founded under the name of 'We are all Khaled Said'. Aiming to help fight injustice in Egypt, the site's founders were among the first to call for the 25 January protests which eventually led to the fall of longtime president Hosni Mubarak.


----------

